# عاجل بخصوص نترات الفضه واستخدامها لطلاء النحاس



## asdhooba (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والمزيد من علمه على الجميع اولا لجيع العاملين على نهضه الموقع لكم منى ومن المستفيدين خالص و جزيل الشكر ثانيا ابتغى من الله اولا واخيرا ان يهدينى واياكم لايجاد حلولا لهذا الموضوع والذى سيخدم الكثتر من العرب والمصريين نعلم ان نترات الفضه تستخدم فى طلاء النحاس الصفر وتتم هذه العمليه بغمس القطعه المراد طلاؤها فى حوض خاص به ماده من النيكل ثم بعد التنكيل بواسطه الكهرباء المستخدمه بالحوض تغمس فى حوض نترات الفضه بنفس الطريقه اى بالكهرباء وبذلك تتم عمليه التنكيل او الطلاء هذا ما اعلمه وهذا ما يتم فى مصر مع مراعاه ان ذللك بالنسبه للمشغولات الصغيره والتى لا تجاوز مساحه 100سم*فى100سم* فما البال لو ان الشغولات 50 متر او اكثر المهم علمت ان نترات الفضه يمكن ان ترش بمعدات الرش المعروفه ولكن عمرها الفتراضى سيكون اقل فهل يمكن ايجاد ماده تقوم محل النيكل كعامل مساعد على ان ترش وما مدى امكانيه طلء الفضه عن طريق الرش من يجد الحل يراسلنى 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
عفوا أرجو التواصل من خلال المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا
وذلك ليعم النفع على الجميع .... وشكرا​


----------



## محمد حمزه (2 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا بك معنا في المنتدى و أرجو أن تجد ما تريد إن شاء الله


----------



## asdhooba (3 يوليو 2006)

asdhooba قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته والمزيد من علمه على الجميع اولا لجيع العاملين على نهضه الموقع لكم منى ومن المستفيدين خالص و جزيل الشكر ثانيا ابتغى من الله اولا واخيرا ان يهدينى واياكم لايجاد حلولا لهذا الموضوع والذى سيخدم الكثتر من العرب والمصريين نعلم ان نترات الفضه تستخدم فى طلاء النحاس الصفر وتتم هذه العمليه بغمس القطعه المراد طلاؤها فى حوض خاص به ماده من النيكل ثم بعد التنكيل بواسطه الكهرباء المستخدمه بالحوض تغمس فى حوض نترات الفضه بنفس الطريقه اى بالكهرباء وبذلك تتم عمليه التنكيل او الطلاء هذا ما اعلمه وهذا ما يتم فى مصر مع مراعاه ان ذللك بالنسبه للمشغولات الصغيره والتى لا تجاوز مساحه 100سم*فى100سم* فما البال لو ان الشغولات 50 متر او اكثر المهم علمت ان نترات الفضه يمكن ان ترش بمعدات الرش المعروفه ولكن عمرها الفتراضى سيكون اقل فهل يمكن ايجاد ماده تقوم محل النيكل كعامل مساعد على ان ترش وما مدى امكانيه طلء الفضه عن طريق الرش من يجد الحل يراسلنى
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> عفوا أرجو التواصل من خلال المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا
> وذلك ليعم النفع على الجميع .... وشكرا​


الاخ الكريم عرضت الموضوع هنا لا نه خاص بهذا لقسم وشكرا


----------



## محمد حمزه (3 يوليو 2006)

أنا كنت أقصد عدم جعل البريد الإلكتروني هو وسيلة التواصل بينك وبين الأعضاء .... ولكن يتم الرد على مشاركتك هنا في نفس المكان لينتفع الجميع .... ولم أقصد أبدا أن الموضوع وضع في منتدى خاطيء ، إطلاقا بل بالعكس الموضوع في مكانه الصحيح تماما .......
ولك مني كل الشكر والإحترام يا أخي الفاضل
أخوك/ محمد حمزه (مهندس فلزات)


----------



## أميل كمال (15 ديسمبر 2008)

يوجد لدى شركة ألفا أند أوميجا لكيماويات طلاء المعادن سبراى معادن بالرش


----------



## أميل كمال (15 ديسمبر 2008)

و معلومات و كيماويات و إضافات أحواض الطلاء بالكهرباء


----------

